# question à propos de vpnserver sur Mojave



## Liquid (12 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un Mac mini sous Mojave sur lequel j'ai activé et configuré vpnserver L2TP via IPSec.
Il fonctionne parfaitement depuis 3 ans, nous sommes 5 à l'utiliser quotidiennement.

mais il y a quelque chose que je ne suis jamais arrivé à faire. je m'explique:
De base tous les utilisateurs locaux de ce macmini peuvent se connecter à distance avec leur nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe. J'aimerai désactivé l'accès pour certains utilisateurs qui n'en ont pas besoin et surtout parce qu'ils ont des mots de passe très simple du type 1234. Je suis inquiet que quelqu'un de malveillant réussisse à rentrer sur le réseau. il n'est jamais rien arrivé jusqu'à maintenant mais avec ces histoires de ransomware de plus en plus fréquentes ...

Comment définir qui à le droit d'utiliser ce service ?

C'était facile avec les anciennes versions de Mac OS X server mais maintenant que ces fonctions ont disparues il n'y a plus d'interface graphique. J'ai cherché mais je ne trouve pas. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ou me donner une piste ce serait super sympa et ça me rassurerai. merci d'avance


----------

